# Info on Heartland Appliances range???



## granjan (Feb 20, 2003)

They are a Canadian company and no one seems to talk about them. Started looking at hem because of the retro look I am trying to keep in my remodel. They are at the top of my budget but like the dual fuel, sleek broiler, self cleaning oven and the burners seem powerful. Hood matches the look & dealer says it's great. 
Anyone out there with actual experience with Heartland?


----------



## mikef (Dec 19, 2002)

We've looked at these as well. There's a local dealer that has a couple in the showroom. They look really nice, but we were scared off by the fact that we can find little or no info on them. We also like the looks of their refrigerators - if we can find some more info on them at some point, we might consider one.

Mike


----------

